# Worried my rat is pregnant



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

So I adopted 2 girls about 2 weeks ago. I was told they where males but they obviously weren't when I got them. I got them a new cage and they live in the living room currently. Now there is NO POSSIBLE WAY they have been near my boys. Like literally none. Since the girls were sick the boys have only been allowed upstairs to prevent them catching anything while the girls are downstairs. 

So the only way they could be preggers is if the woman kept them with males previously or they mated at the pet shop she got them from (I'm not sure how long she had them for before I took them). 

Anyway, my rat Harley is huge! Her belly is so big! I'm hoping she's just a little fatty but I'm getting really worried incase she's pregnant. 
Here's some pics.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I have the same problem apart from mine was near a male about 15 days ago I'm really scared. Take her to the vet and end the pregnancy but if you cant/ don't want to then keep an eye on her and keep me updated I'm not a specialist and can't tell you for sure so just keep an eye out also have you noticed any change in her behaviour like food has gone down and stuff?


----------

